# Fishless Cycling..ammonia levels not dropping



## tidalkr4ken (May 16, 2012)

Hey Guys. I am new to fish keeping and I bought a 15 gallon column. I've put 100% ammonia in the beginning and all that jazz. I've been testing my tank for the last 16 days. However, it seems like the ammonia hasn't' even showed signs of dropping. How much longer should I wait? Is this too long?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Every tank is different. Ammonia starts to drop right around the time nitrites show. Have they showed?


----------



## tidalkr4ken (May 16, 2012)

Nope none at all


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

How high is the reading for ammonia?


----------



## tidalkr4ken (May 16, 2012)

susankat said:


> How high is the reading for ammonia?


I'm pretty sure it's reading at 4 ppm but its hard to tell with my color chart. I'm using a liquid test kit. I'm going to the local fish shop so that they can test it for me more accurately.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

if you have to ammonia TOO high, it will have the opposite effect and it will kill the developing BB


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Manafel said:


> if you have to ammonia TOO high, it will have the opposite effect and it will kill the developing BB


That is not true.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

" It IS possible to add too much ammonia to the tank (generally several times the amounts suggested in either recipe), as some individuals discovered by mistake (thanks Boozap). What happens in this case is that the ammonia will spike very far off the chart, then the nitrite will spike as well (also way off the chart), and it will continue to spike for a very long time. Why? There are a couple of possibilities. The first is that the filter media and surfaces in the tank or oxygen levels are simply insufficient to grow and maintain a bacterial colony massive enough to convert all of the ammonia and all of the nitrite to nitrates. Another likely possibility is that the ammonia levels are high enough to inhibit growth (through a biofeedback mechanism) of the bacteria rather than promoting it. The solution is quite simple, however. If you realize that you've added way too much ammonia, simply do a water change, or if necessary a series of water changes, to bring the ammonia and/or nitrite levels back into the readable range on your test kit. Then proceed as normal with daily additions of ammonia until the tank is cycled." (Cow, Chris)

taken from Fishless Cycling

so technically, yes I was wrong, but ammonia can still be too high and inhibit growth for BB


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Those guys aren't testing to check what they are guessing at. Ammonia can be too high, but that is a huge number. Ammonia at 4ppm gets dosed daily for about 10 days straight and half that with less frequency. That in itself is a massive amount. My only concern is plants as I have heard it will burn them


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Ammonia can kill bacteria, that is why it is used as a disinfectant, but you'd have to be adding it in industrial levels .


----------



## maple rookie (Jun 1, 2012)

I am no expert but I would suggest perhaps adding some seachem stability to seed the good bacteria in your tank?


----------



## Martha689 (Jun 2, 2012)

you got it


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm wondering if there's enough circulation going on... you are running the pump 24/7 no?
Just a thought.
cb


----------

